# Good dog needs a good boy



## Capt Quirk (Nov 3, 2016)

***FREE DOG TO GOOD HOME***
Buckshot is a Black Lab-ish dog, about 4 yrs old. He wandered up one day with two girls we assumed were his sisters, maybe 3-5 months old. Since people are always dropping animals out here, we sort of became an unofficial rescue. My oldest boy adopted him, but being a teenager, has moved on.

Buckshot misses having a boy to play with, and it breaks our hearts that he sits tied to a tree. He will wander/run off, because dogs love to explore, and we just don't have a fenced in area for him to run and play. He is friendly, loving, and full of energy. Pretty well house broken, not too bad on a leash, but also not well trained. 

Do you have a boy for him to play with?


----------



## Horns (Nov 3, 2016)

He's a good looking fella. Hopefully someone on here has a kid who needs a good dog.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks. The wife doesn't see it the same way. She loves the dog, but can't understand he has needs too, and they aren't being met tied to a tree.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 3, 2016)

He wants me to add, that he is a HUGE UGA fan... his words, not mine.


----------

